# what will he score



## archery24-7 (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

155 7/8"


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

my guess is about 155-160 but I could be way off. He's definatly a shooter


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hard to really tell but I'd say anywhere from 150-160.


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

I would say around 150-155


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Tough to see what hes packing for mass, tough to tell for sure on his mains as well without a side view.

Hes definitly framed for around 150, I think 160 is being to generous.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Tough for a 4 point to break 150 w/o more mass than this guy is showing. I always guess conservative so I'll say 145-150...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I say 120.... now get him on the ground and prove me wrong! :beer:


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

153, you might need a friend to drag him out of a ravine


----------



## archery24-7 (Nov 11, 2009)

ya i was gonna say 150 to 160 my self he does have alot of mass to him maybe get him with a rifle since it's only a day away and it's gonna be a good mile drag if i do get him


----------



## deerandduckhunter (Oct 14, 2009)

We had a deer that looked almost exact to that deer on camera and saw him 30 yd and we got him on the ground and he only got 145 boone and crockett so i think its a great shooter deer but dont get ur hopes up to much


----------



## deerandduckhunter (Oct 14, 2009)

We had a deer that looked almost exact to that deer on camera and saw him 30 yd and we got him on the ground and he only got 145 boone and crockett so i think its a great shooter deer but dont get ur hopes up to much


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

Low 140's.

Looks to be a 4x4


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I would agree low 140's.


----------

